# Medical Field Coder(s) - HCC Coding



## lizl (Oct 13, 2013)

Medical Field Coder  

Position Type: (2) HCC Coder 

Location: DFW area 

Job Description: 

A group that oversees one of the largest Medicare Advantage plans in the United States is looking for Certified Medical Coders to code diagnosis codes for comprehensive examinations of participants.  This is to determine the accuracy of coding and reimbursement per participant. The Medical Coder will be responsible for providing clinical data to the health plan for provider education and compliance purposes. This is an autonomous position that requires good time management skills.

Medical Coder Requirements:

·         Certification from AAPC or AHIMA (CPC, CPC-H, CCS, CCS-P, RHIT, RHIA)  

·         Minimum of one year coding and audit/chart review experience



Any interested Certified Coders need to call me directly at 713-850-9500 and send 



resumes to: ally.clardy@addisongroup.com 








Ally Clardy Buckminster
Recruiter, HIM 
Addison Group The Addison Group


----------



## beachbabi (Oct 14, 2013)

Is this a remote coding position?


----------



## Franni  (Oct 15, 2013)

*Im interested*

Is this a remote job? 


Whats the pay?   


franhunt@msn.com


----------



## paulmicro.853@rediffmail.com (Oct 28, 2013)

*CPC coder with 1.5 year experience*

I am certified coder from india.
 I have more intrest do this job. 
Please contact me paulmicro.853@rediffmail.com


----------

